# Вопросы-ответы > Вопросы к издательству "Бхактиведанта Бук Траст" >  Маленькая Бхагавад-Гита

## ЛПд (GKG)

Харе Кришна.
Примите, пожалуйста, мои поклоны.
Было бы очень здорово, если бы Российское ББТ рассмотрело возможность выпуска действительно карманного издания "Бхагавад-Гиты".
По типу того, что существовало в начале 90-х. (издание 1984 года). Можно даже по предварительной подписке.
Существующий малый формат слишком большой для постоянного ношения с собой, ни в один карман куртки не влезает и имеет твёрдую обложку.
А так хочется иногда почитать Гиту в общественном транспорте или во время ожидания чего-либо.
Заранее спасибо.

----------


## vijitatma das

> Харе Кришна.
> Примите, пожалуйста, мои поклоны.
> Было бы очень здорово, если бы Российское ББТ рассмотрело возможность выпуска действительно карманного издания "Бхагавад-Гиты".
> По типу того, что существовало в начале 90-х. (издание 1984 года). Можно даже по предварительной подписке.
> Существующий малый формат слишком большой для постоянного ношения с собой, ни в один карман куртки не влезает и имеет твёрдую обложку.
> А так хочется иногда почитать Гиту в общественном транспорте или во время ожидания чего-либо.
> Заранее спасибо.


Обсудим Ваше предложение. О результатах сообщу сюда.

----------


## vijitatma das

Обсудили, но пока, похоже, Ваше предложение не находит поддержки. По крайней мере, ближайший год ничего подобного не будет. А жаль.

----------

